# Best pads with meguiars 101?



## vw754 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi, i have a 2015 audi, in grey, ive gone over it with a pad and after using 101 the paint looks amazing.... But when i was giving the car a wax last week, up close i noticed very faint scratches( can't feel the scratches at all) all along the passenger side of the car, i tried 101 again with a heavy cutting pad which was alien magic (grey pad) with my d.a, still cant remove the scratches, i want the paint spotless.

Now, is there a good pad i can use something better than alien magic, (125mm)
Also do i get a heavy cutting pad or heavy polishing pad.... Whats the difference?


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

HI.

Apart from the fact that you've hit my "Aaaarrrrggghhh" button with the word "best" in the title as IMHO there is no such thing you've done a great job of describing what you've got and what you're trying to achieve :thumb:.

Taking the last bit first. Very basically a cutting pad is more abrasive than a polishing pad. It "cuts" rather than "polishes." As a very simple analogy and this isn't the actual cutting/polishing capability as it depends what compound it's paired up with think wet and dry - Maybe 1200 grit vs 2000 grit. 

As for pads themselves I like Scholl Spider pads. Reliable, consistent and effective - particularly when teamed up with the Scholl polishes. Admittedly I'm using a rotary but there are many posts about them being great on a DA too.

I'd suggest trying something less aggressive than 101. It isn't really designed to tackle "very faint scratches." And some more detail about your machine/experience/size of area being worked/number of passes/speed/pressure etc will help further.

Beware chasing perfection - you may well end up in more trouble than you started with. There's only a limited amount of clear coat to play with. Do you have a paint depth gauge to at least get an idea of how much clear coat you might have? 

Good Luck with your search and with getting the results you're looking for 

Andy.


----------



## vw754 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi, thanks for the reply.
I have a das 6 pro machine and use 5.5" pads
Dont have a paint gauge. 
What would you recommend, i thought 101 would tackle the scratches without any issues.
Done about 4 passes, nil effect..... Didn't even touch the scratches basically i have faint scratches on a door, quarter panel, one on bonnet one on boot lid, these scratches can only be seen at certain angles/light


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Erm...

Something doesn't sound right here?

Megs 101 plus a cutting pad with a DAS 6 Pro should easily deal with faint scratches.

Any chance of a few photos - I realise it'll be difficult?

Because I don't know anything about it I'm suspicious of the Alien Magic pad. They could be absolutely great but I've never used them.

Maybe worth trying a Scholl Spider Pad. I'd start with a "Blue" one. If that doesn't cut it (Oh Dear what a bad pun :lol you can go more aggressive with a Purple.

https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/products/scholl-concepts-spider-pad-navy-blue-145mm?

https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/products/scholl-concepts-spider-pad-purple-145mm

Or how about a Megs pad with Megs polish? Manufacturers obviously match one with the other. I've never used a microfibre pad but I reckon it's worth a look.

https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/collections/meguiars/products/meguiars-da-microfibre-cutting-pads-5-2-pack

Also, and this is not in any way patronising; check over and run through your technique. Pads properly primed? Pads clean? DA speed & pressure & speed of movement across the panel? Do you have some panel wipe to clean away any residues/oils from the polish so you can see what's happening?

If you haven't already maybe have a look at this from the Junkman:

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=281047

Everyone learns something every time they detail a car. Use the knowledge & experience to move towards the results you are looking for. Take your time. Make some notes.

It's a long, challenging and ultimately vastly enjoyable and rewarding journey. It's not the Victorian Workhouse and vitally there's no bean counter pushing you to work faster for less reward.

All the best.

Andy.


----------



## vw754 (Dec 30, 2010)

I will get pics once rain stops, be difficult but i will try.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

1:57am from my hospital bed....lol 
Megs thin MF are great for cutting, Megs have just brought out new 3 stage system, blue yellow, Uno plus Protect the package provides wool and foam pads not sure if you can buy them individually yet..

John Tht.


----------

